# Compressor noise



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Has anyone built a soundproofing enclosure for their air compressor? I have a 3 gallon compressor and it is really loud and now that I'm stuch inside for the winter i would love to use it. I have a mini airbrush compressor, but it doesnt seem to be able to keep up very well (auto shut off @ 38 psi). 
Is there another way to quiet it down without putting it in another room (not practical). 

Thanks, 

MS


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Can you put it outside? I keep mine outside while I'm working, and run a hose to the basement. I got a 50' hose at Harbor Freight for less than $10.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Yeah the newer oil free compressors are cheaper and noisier than the old oil bath ones.
I would put it outside if there room for it. Build some protection around it with plywood.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys,
I can probably put it in the spare room and run a long hose to it. Do you run a rgular hose to the work area and then attach your airbrush hose? I have a moisture trap coming off the compressor, with the long hose do i need one off the compressor and then before I attach the airbrush hose?

Thanks again for the help,

MS


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes, I run a regular hose to the basement, then a second water trap, then airbrush hose.
It works very well for me, hope it does for you too.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I had the same thing going on so I bit the bullet and bought a 30 gal compressor. Now I can get through a big paint session without it coming on except for the initial fill up.

Rod


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Been thinking about getting an airbrush as finger nail polish doesn't stay on so well...lol. I have a 20 gal tank and a 5cfm motor. I have no idea what kind of water trap to get...thoughts?


----------

